# I just Got Back From VEGAS



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys i just got back from vegas ....it was a good trip

i won $800 on the craps table whcich was real good.... but the best part was on the last day of my trip ....my buddies took me to MANDALAY BAY
"SHARK REEF"

i though wtf why do i need to go and pay$15 to see sharks/salt water fish i can see at work....

well i got surprised why they took me there....

There was a PIRANHA exhibit with a shoal of HUGE caribe sizes from "6in - "14in.....

the BEST PART OF it i saw 2 "8in Venezualen rhoms 3 "6in spilos and a "14in Guyana RHOM









i atayed looking at that exhibit for about an hour all the while i was









and when i asked how long they have all been there living together they said for about 3 yrs now.....

Well when i get a 1200 gal tank i will do the same thing :laugh:

Has anyone been to see this exhibit? 
and pics will be posted when i develop this P.O.S disposable camera


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

cant wait to see th' pics


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

dude thats f*cking awsome im 19 so i can only gamble in amsterdam but i love the weed though so im good till im 21...ill just go to amsterdam once or twice more until i turn 21 lmao


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

sounds cool. bruce we all think its cool that you smoke pot, hooray, we couldnt tell from the 420 on your name. its time to put the bong down though and only make comments on piranha's.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

sounds great cannot wait to see the pics.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow! definetly looking forward to seeing those pics.
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN!!! When I went to Vegas 2 weeks ago, the first day I cam too late, they were closing the exhibit for the day. The 2nd day, i chose to spend my $15 on the buffet. The 3rd day, Cherrie didnt want to go. I missed out...









Do you have pics???


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

they aren't caribe's they are reds and and the biggest red is 10" there is like 30 are so p's in there all together the tank is sweet i would love to have it in the live'n room. didi u see how big the pacu's next to them ?


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

moeplz said:


> sounds cool. bruce we all think its cool that you smoke pot, hooray, we couldnt tell from the 420 on your name. its time to put the bong down though and only make comments on piranha's.
> [snapback]915551[/snapback]​


 Ive seen that exhibit, its truly awesome.....i will relinquish my bong after my degree and certifications are revoked, my gun collection becomes illegal, and afew other unlikley situations present themselves....that said.....

Ive heard mixed stories on the inhabitants....anyone have a site...pics?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i only know because one of my ex's worked there so i would get in free all the time


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

bigred said:


> they aren't caribe's they are reds and and the biggest red is 10" there is like 30 are so p's in there all together the tank is sweet i would love to have it in the live'n room. didi u see how big the pacu's next to them ?
> [snapback]915979[/snapback]​


APPARENTLY u HAVNT SEEN THE exhibit....

they are ONLY 3 reds that are about 6-8inches...

the rest are CARIBE and RHOMS with a couple of SPILOS

and the biggest caribe in there is about 14inches....

and the pacus(blk) in the exhibit were (no kidding) over 24+inches

big red if u are gonna post up trying to ID fish, pls know what u are talking about before u decide and post

and i got the pics.... actually i am going back to VEGAS on mar19 where i will VIDEO it.....


----------

